# Full Metal Alchemist Film



## mameks (Nov 28, 2010)

Spoiler: screenshot











I'm not sure what it says, but I know there's a new film coming up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you can translate the Japanese under the Part saying "Hagane no Renkinjutsushi/Full Metal Alchemist", you get internets and or cookies.
EDIT:



Spoiler: more screenies


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2010)

It about time.


----------



## mameks (Nov 28, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> It about time.


Indeed. *hyped*


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh I see that its in 2011 now I didn't see that part.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 29, 2010)

With 'subs' (YouTube Annotations)


Fullmetal Alchemist - The Scarred Star of Milos.

Do I get my internets now?


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 29, 2010)

HOLY BEJESUS ,THIS IS BEAST,JHAJHA Just Kidding,This Is Really Cool Though.


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

+3 internets to 8Bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Sugoi~, it's by the director who did Code Geass


----------



## raulpica (Nov 29, 2010)

So sexay looking. I still have to watch Brotherhood, but I've read all the manga, and it's nice to see that this isn't some forced follow-up like Conquerors of Shambala was.

I'll definitely watch it when it'll be out.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 29, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> So sexay looking. I still have to watch Brotherhood, but I've read all the manga, and it's nice to see that this isn't some forced follow-up like Conquerors of Shambala was.
> 
> I'll definitely watch it when it'll be out.


Remake of the series apparently.
And I hated Shamballa! They left everything behind to live in the real world! No Alchemy, no family or friends.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 29, 2010)

YAAY! IT'S NOT CONQUEROR OF SHAMBALLAH!!! THAT ALONE MAKES ME SO HAPPY I'M TYPING IN ALL CAPS!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Nov 29, 2010)

why does he still have his automail arm. didnt he get it back at the end of the series


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> So sexay looking. I still have to watch Brotherhood, but I've read all the manga, and it's nice to see that this isn't some forced follow-up like Conquerors of Shambala was.
> 
> I'll definitely watch it when it'll be out.
> Watch Brotherhood >.< It's so much better then the 1st series.
> ...


From what 8Bit said...it's yet _another_ alternate story line


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 29, 2010)

Make filler movie for an already ended series.

Japan.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 29, 2010)

EarthBound said:
			
		

> Make sequel game for an already failed series.
> 
> Japan.



There, now see how it feels?


----------



## narutofan777 (Nov 30, 2010)

what a suprise. but i guess it doesn't really matter anyway. because I've accepted the first season of fullmetal and the outcome( movie ) to be the only true ending of fullmetal.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> what a suprise. but i guess it doesn't really matter anyway. because I've accepted *the first season of fullmetal and the outcome( movie )* to be *the only true ending* of fullmetal.



*facepalm*

And this, my friends, is what we call "willful ignorance..."


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

ripandsip said:


> what a suprise. but i guess it doesn't really matter anyway. because I've accepted *the first season of fullmetal and the outcome( movie )* to be *the only true ending* of fullmetal.
> What about the manga ending _written by the original creator_ of the series?


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> ripandsip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was agreeing with you


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually brotherhood was a story that followed the manga better than the origional


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay for smart people then.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> actually brotherhood was a story that followed the manga better than the origional
> Yeah, but what about the film? I was saying that from what 8Bit was saying, that it's a different story line to the others released so far.
> 
> 
> ...


High-five!
What? No? D=


----------

